# Benfield



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I am intrested in the Benfield mag side plate for an Abu 6500. Has anybody used one and if so how did you like it? Also how much do they go for and where can you get them? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I use them exclusively on all my tournament reels. I like them better than any conversion I've used.

Click on my ad at the top of page for more info, I have one left.

Tommy


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Tommy said:


> I use them exclusively on all my tournament reels. I like them better than any conversion I've used.
> 
> Click on my ad at the top of page for more info, I have one left.
> 
> Tommy


does it only come in green?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Only comes in black.

Tommy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Tommy...*

How easy are these to install? Any drill or cutting involved or it just fits like the normal abu side plate. How many magnets come with the kit? Would you use it surf fishing?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jebson38 said:


> How easy are these to install? Any drill or cutting involved or it just fits like the normal abu side plate. How many magnets come with the kit? Would you use it surf fishing?



It's pretty straightforward. Remove the left sideplate, install the 3 quick release collars onto the screw studs, then install the plate. The plate is a complete unit, no cutting or drilling and it is quick release allowing fast access to change spools. Four ceramic type (ultra mag type) magnets come installed. It offers great control and a very solid feel.

Would I use it to surf fish?? 

No. 

I use my tourney reels for casting only and this is the best tourney sideplate that I've found. No clicker and the quick release would keep me from fishing with this sideplate.

Tommy


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Mag for fishing ...*

Hatteras Outfitters

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/

sell a mag kit for the 6500, which is the same that comes with the Mag Elite. Involves replacing the sideplate (no clicker) and uses a slider to adjust the mag position.

I mag'd my Blue Yonder this way and have a Mag Elite. May not give quite the same fine control as a full Benfield, but works for me in all weathers.

Reasonably easy to fit too.

Hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Friedeel,
I make a center style mag unit that works like the Benfield plate, uses your original side plate. It runs very nicely. Drop me an emal it you are interested. Have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Customr Reel Shop


----------

